# Super Double Secret M3OC Hand Sign?



## 3Model3s (Jul 30, 2016)

Made my first 'long distance trip' from the Bay Area to San Diego. Passed by, got passed by and saw several Model 3's along the way. (I may write about the experience when time permits.)

Just wondering if there is a super double secret hand sign to show (proud) M3OC membership? If there isn't there should be one and I would suggest three fingers held horizonal (with a smile). Why? It would be an ice-breaker when at super charges or a long the way. Seems at all the super charges I stopped at, all the drivers were rather closed up. Maybe a friendly (known) hand sign might break the ice. (Though I could also see concerns to the unknown/non-members)


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm partial to this one.


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Yeah, except it reminds me of a Scouting sign.

I flash a “V” for victory and get one back about every tenth Model 3. But every time I run into another owner in a social setting, its like guitar players—we could talk about our cars and for hours.


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)

Turn 3 fingers sideways. To resemble the original Model 3 insignia. It would be cool if something like this would catch on.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Jim Brown said:


> Turn 3 fingers sideways. To resemble the original Model 3 insignia. It would be cool if something like this would catch on.


I've been using this one for about six months. Have yet to see anyone acknowledge the greeting.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> I've been using this one for about six months. Have yet to see anyone acknowledge the greeting.


Give three, get one back. AMIRIGHT!?


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

Corvette Owners have had a passing hand wave while passing on road for years. Definitely should adopt our own. I like the three sideways fingers. Unlike Vette owners, with auto steer we can take our hands off the wheel!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RickO2018 said:


> Corvette Owners have had a passing hand wave while passing on road for years. Definitely should adopt our own. I like the three sideways fingers. Unlike Vette owners, with auto steer we can take our hands off the wheel!


I wave, tap my horn or during the day flash my lights at other Model 3s, but honestly if someone did a sideways 3finger 'wave', Id probably roll my eyes


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Most of the Florida Model 3 owners have their windows tinted pretty dark (including me) which makes exchanging hand signs difficult or impossible. I just flash the brights very briefly. Barely even full on, almost like I hit the stalk by accident.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> if someone did a sideways 3finger 'wave', Id probably roll my eyes


I don't think the other driver is going to be able to see that.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I wave, tap my horn or during the day flash my lights at other Model 3s


If I did that every time I passed another 3 I would be pulled over for fear of the car having an epileptic fit 
I pass anywhere between 10 to 15 3's, a good 5+ S's and a handful of X's each morning and I only have a 10 mile commute 

Yes, I'd love to say "Hi" to my fellow 3's and have tried to wave but with no reply


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i tend to wave at other M3, but like @Gunn i see about 10 each trip, and my arm would get uber tired.

Last night, in the left turn lane with a M3 2 cars back and other beside me i rolled down the window and slid out the horizontal-3 followed morphing into a thumbs up.

they likely thought i was just excited about it taking three cycles of the lights to make that left turn...


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Please, keep your hands on the wheel and eyes up on the road.

If you hand wave it should be to show recognition for whomever is paying attention and making eye contact, and not for an expectation of any other to acknowlege.

Signed, every motorcyclist ever.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

orekart said:


> Please, keep your hands on the wheel and eyes up on the road.
> 
> If you hand wave it should be to show recognition for whomever is paying attention and making eye contact, and not for an expectation of any other to acknowlege.
> 
> Signed, every motorcyclist ever.


You got it, boss!


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

I keep waving but I think there are enough non-enthusiast model 3 drivers now that I rarely get a return wave.

I have also started giving the double thumbs up while on AP... because I can!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

EchoCharlie3189 said:


> I think there are enough non-enthusiast model 3 drivers now that I rarely get a return wave.


Or introverted Model 3 owners


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Or introverted Model 3 owners


I pass a lot of Model3s on the freeway at slow speed (sometimes multiple times back and forth over an hour), and a light double horn tap seems less invasive that attempting to make eye contact with someone (or maybe at least less creepy).


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

I had an interesting responding wave on Sunday from a red model 3. He flicked me off when he saw me waving... not sure who pooped in his cereal or if just really hates waving


----------

